

Instagram Web Interface - ink
http://instagram.joshink.com
Anybody know why Instagram doesn't have a web interface? I made this one up 2 nights. It doesn't do everything that the app does (yet), but at least you can view your feed, your photos and popular photos.
======
ink
I'd like to gather some feedback for <http://instagram.joshink.com>. It was
built for the fun of it, but it's been gaining quite a bit of traction and I'd
like to hear from the people using it:

what do you like, hate or want to see added?

I'm planning on rolling it out its own domain and I would like to add the top
features requested here.

------
RayMosley
Great as it is and should really be how Instagram do their own site. The only
thing you could possibly add that wouldn't just be noise is a notifications
part such as followers or photo comments, if it's not in there already as I
don't get many comments or follows to have tested this :(

~~~
ink
Unfortunately, Instagram hasn't released an API for accessing the news feed.
Apparently they're making quite a bit of changes to it before they release it.
I agree, though. That would be awesome!

------
iconmaster
Only two real complaints are:

\- no "Load More" button on the main feed

\- no way to Like a photo without clicking on it first

(if there were an Ajax-y way to comment on a pic without leaving the main
feed, that'd be cool too. But the Liking seems more feasible and necessary.)

~~~
ink
I agree with both points. The only gotcha with liking the photo before
drilling into it, has to do with the fact the their API returns a truncated
result of all the likes on the media when using any endpoint other than
/media/{id)/likes.

The reason that's a problem, is that there's no way for me to know for sure if
you already liked something or not. I could A) Assume most people are only
clicking on the heart to like something and not to unlike something they
already liked, or B) Make a request to /media/{id}/likes for every image on
the page. Given the two, I think it'd be safe to assume they just want to like
something.

Leaving a comment should be pretty simple ;)

